# New CSP Method



## CarterK (Jan 31, 2018)

*This method was not created by me. All of the credit goes to Cale Schoon(@Cale S).
*
This is a new CSP method that is an alternative to BLD tracing if you want to try something different. I would suggest you have a good knowledge of BLD memorization to try this, but practicing and learning it can still get fast with it. 

You can find the link here.

If you have any questions, reply to this thread.


----------

